# Rahmennummer



## narionocean (24. September 2010)

Hallo,ich bin ein Neuer und hab gleich mal ne Frage:
Habe ein Bergwerk mercury ds,wohl älteren Bj. beim Fundbüro gekauft und wir haben da auf die schnelle keine eingestanzte Rahmennummer gefunden.Wo sitzt die denn bei dem Rad normalerweise?Und kann mir jemand sagen wie oder welche Komponenten orginal waren?Bin nicht so der Fachmann.
Vielen Dank im vorraus für Hilfe


----------



## saturno (25. September 2010)

orginal shimano rock shox manitou marzzochi dt swiss ritchey kalloy usw usw.


ohne bild bzw modellbezeichnung kann es nur die glaskugel sagen nach dem motto 

ich sehe was was du nicht siehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (26. September 2010)

narionocean schrieb:


> Hallo,ich bin ein Neuer und hab gleich mal ne Frage:
> Habe ein Bergwerk mercury ds,wohl älteren Bj. beim Fundbüro gekauft und wir haben da auf die schnelle keine eingestanzte Rahmennummer gefunden.Wo sitzt die denn bei dem Rad normalerweise?Und kann mir jemand sagen wie oder welche Komponenten orginal waren?Bin nicht so der Fachmann.
> Vielen Dank im vorraus für Hilfe



Beim 2002er wars am Ausfallende.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Joscha (26. September 2010)

wer "verliert" den sein bergwerk.... *kopfschüttelt*


----------



## saturno (27. September 2010)

Joscha schrieb:


> wer "verliert" den sein bergwerk.... *kopfschüttelt*



na wer wohl, derjenige dem es sicherlich mal geklaut wurde und da es dann durch die versicherung ersetzt wurde hat er ein neues gekauft und keine probleme mehr mit garantie kulanz etc. und nach einem halben jahr werden fundräder verkauft bzw. versteigert.


----------



## SLichti (27. September 2010)

Das Dual-Mercury war nur wenigen Teamfahrern vorbehalten, das Teil wurde nie in Serie produziert!
Es gab nur max. 10 Rahmen davon, daher hat der Rahmen keine SN...

rideOn


----------

